# camping bonterra park and International La Marina



## 103847 (Apr 11, 2007)

Has anyone been to either of these sites? Are dogs allowed on the beaches near these sites and are there decent walks near the sites? Any help would really be appreciated, I have e-mailed several sites with this question and not one have replied!! Dorothy


----------



## 99418 (May 26, 2006)

Have stayed at Bonterra Park and dogs were allowed on the campsite.

The beach was ten minutes down the road, there were some signs saying no dogs on the beach but we saw dogs on the beach. Also along the beach all the way to Castellon is a pathway and we noticed dog bins and bags. That's a nice walk.


----------



## 103847 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you so much for that information, I am finding it really difficult to find out these sort of things and as we plan on staying for 3 months its really important we find somewhere we can walk the dog! No good us being near a beach if we can't take her with us. Did you like thecampsite


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

We've stayed there on two separate occasions, both times with the dogs. Dogs enjoyed it and so did we!! Site is good, showers great!! Enjoy!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Bonterra is a very nice site but when I was last there two years ago virtualy all the pitches were in the shade. As we like the sun and prefer to make our own shade we shall not be staying there again.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

*bonterra park*

Brilliant campsite, was there two weeks ago and agree that the showers toilets etc are very good.
Not a dog lover myself but there were plenty of them there and lots of places to walk them.
Norman


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we stopped on the La marina site a few years ago, in march  Full of over-wintering brits & germans. Had a job to get on for a few days. Small pitches, crammed in too close. Pool & other facilities were very good. Not very impressed. :roll:


----------



## 103847 (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks for all the replies, please keep them coming in- most helpful - looks like la marina is out - we like sound of La Bonterra and planning on going for jan feb march 2009 and understand you really have to book up well in advance - say 1 year!! so shall have to book by end of this year, we shall spend the following 3 months travelling around north spainand south france and Millau etc before returning home. thanks everybody.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Parked up*

We stayed there for 4 days this Jan. Plenty of long termers, had own social club organisation. Pool looked good, but no for me in Jan !Restaurant/clubhouse OK, plenty of Spanish food ! WiFi appeared to be pricy, so used the facility in town, @ Western Union office. 
Sites seemed close when gets busy, but pruners were dealing with shade trees, so turning has to be carefully done. The washrooms etc were excellent. Plenty of hot water, continual cleaners attending to them, and dogs were everywhere, but on a lead.
Beach an easy walk of about 400 yds, town bit further, like one mile.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

*BONTERRA PARK*

stayed for 2 weeks feb, site fantastic all staff very helpfull loads of pitches without shade,mercadona supermarket outside main gate lidl 5 min away town 10 min walk heated indoor swimming pool.
we will definately be going back but for longer next time.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*Bonterra Park*

We have stopped here , nice site clean tidy good loos and showers, very busy though, close to all shops etc. You would need to book a pitch for a long stay however you could end up under the trees.....no sun as most people returning for the winter book specific pitch....left side of site has almost no trees now and lot of new pitches this year....dogs ok on beach in the winter......

gordon / jen


----------



## 104153 (Apr 28, 2007)

*How about Peniscola? Not far from Benicasim*

We are currently touring with our 2 dogs. We are now staying at Camping Eden at Peniscola - about 30miles north on the coast from Benicasim. This site is outstanding, ideal for a long stay. We walk our dogs on the beach twice a day and they love it. The beaches seem to be like the UK in that you can't take your dogs there in July/Aug, but seems OK the rest of the year.

Would really recommend this site to anyone - great pitches, near beach/promenade. Beautiful old town and castle, supermarkets nearby (all within walking/cycling distance). Site has nice pitches, heated san facilities, indoor jacuzzi & gym, and even a dog shower! Look at their website for more info.

Good luck. We may move onto Benicasim in the next couple of weeks, but are enjoying it so much here we're finding it hard to tear ourselves away.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Are the pitches at Camping Eden shaded or can you get one with full sun?. That's the problem with Bonterra Park. Sunny pitches are in demand at this time of year and the good pitches are pre-booked.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dorothy. We stayed at Camping Azaha which is just up the road from Bonterra. We had a look at Bonterra and although the facilities looked a bit better, the whole site looked very crowded as everyone seemed so close.
I have attached a pic of the prom and beach which stretches for miles.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I was at Azahar at the beginning of the month. I thought it was a dump. Rough roads, boggy ground and dreary atmosphere. No on site shop but they do sell bread at reception if you pre-order it. Despite what I said above Bonterra is much better in the unlikely event you are able to secure a sunny pitch.

Benicassim is very nice though.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gelathae. We had 10 days at Azaha last January, mostly long term Brits there who go back year after year so it must have something.
A Brit who spends every winter there takes over the social side, whilst there we had a fish and chip evening and a chicken paella evening all for free, He also organises coach trips, we had a great evening at the Vinaros Carnival at a very reasonable price.
It hadn't rained for yonks so everywhere was dry.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 104153 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Peniscola - are the pitches shaded ?*

We are on a lovely sunny pitch. Our neighbours (Brits) are still sunbathing in their swimwear most afternoons as they have positioned their caravan perfectly to protect them from the wind, and get sun most of the day.

I had heard that Bonterra was quite shady - the trees are evergreen, whereas here the trees have lost there leaves. Saying that, all the trees have been chopped back anyway. Depending on your pitch you can sometimes get shade from your neighbour depending on how they have positioned their vehicle. We were very lucky with this pitch as it's a corner and we therefore don't have a vehicle on one side of us.

Most pitches appear to be getting a fair bit of sun, many people still sitting out and eating.

It has been a bit chillier these last few days due to quite a strong wind. But we just go down to the harbour & south beach, as it's much more protected. And when we're back at pitch, we have one side of our privacy room up to give us a sheltered sunny spot.

Our neighbours (with the sunny pitch) are leaving on 8th December, so it will definately be free after that!! Shame you can't book a particular pitch (I presume that's the case anyway).

It really is very good here, in fact, we have today decided we will stay here for christmas!!!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi Dorothy. We had a look at Bonterra and although the facilities looked a bit better, the whole site looked very crowded as everyone seemed so close.
> Cheers Sid


There are three standards of pitch on site, with the top two being fully serviced and the most suitable for larger outfits. We had more than enough room on a serviced pitch when we were there.

peedee


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

*Bonterra Park*

Hi
Stayed at Bonterra Park last month (Nov).On arrival a bit daunted by busy site. Quickly grew to like it so much we have booked for Feb and March 2009 and are heading off to Spain 23 Jan.
Site is busy and at this late stage we were unable to book 'gold' standard pitch but staff reckon they keep some back for new arrivals and so we should be OK to switch on arrival. (If not, pitch we have booked is still a fair size.) Gold standard pitches are large and will take big units. Some pitches are shady but many are sunny. They were pruning all trees back last month so most pitches should now be OK for sun.
Excellent site, close to beach, promenade along beach for walking or cycling for miles. Also walking trails in hills behind. Saw plenty dogs (on leads) and also on beach. Mercadona supermarket across the road, friendly staff. Benicassim nice little town.
Alll highly recommended.
Sal


----------

